# Horrorfilm-tipps gebraucht



## Dennypocket (22. Mai 2009)

Hallo Leute, 

Da ich die letzten beiden Tage fort war, wollte ich es heute mal ruhiger angehen mit n bisschen WoW und nem guten Film.
Im TV läuft halt leider nur "Reality TV" oder irgendwelche Sendungen.

Am liebsten wär mir jetzt ein guter Horrorfilm.
Folgende Kriterien soll er erfüllen bzw nicht erfüllen:
- Es soll nicht so ne art "Creep" Horror sein, wo die Leute immer vor nem Dinosaurier oder nem Verrückten weglaufen.
- Ein richtig guter Horrorfilm spielt für mich in nem verlassenen Haus, düstere Atmosphäre ist auf jeden Fall ausschlaggeben.
- Es soll nicht umbedingt blutig oder grausam sein, es soll einfach gruselig und misteriös sein.

Jetzt kommt ihr ins Spiel!
Ich hoffe jetzt, in meiner Ratlosigkeit, dass ihr mir ein paar Filmtitel verraten könnt.
Wenn der Film einige der Kriterien erfüllt, dann zieh ich ihn mir natürlich sofort rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Oder läuft heute was gutes im TV? Horrorfilme in dem Sinn kommen ja erst gegen 10 oder 11.

Ich hoffe auf schnelle, hilfreiche Antworten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Aus flames mach ich mir nix 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

haunted hill

edit: komisch, bei wikipedia stehen über den nur schlechte kritiken, aber mir gfiel er und trifft deine punkte ziemlich gut


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (22. Mai 2009)

Land of the dead an kucken! und Dawn of the dead ! beides super Filme (halt Zombi filme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Dennypocket (22. Mai 2009)

es kommen sicher noch zahlreiche tolle vorschläge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


aber wow, danke für die schnelle hilfe^^
ich kucke gleich mal im internet


----------



## Duni (22. Mai 2009)

Mädels, es heißt Gucken mit G wie Gustav...

Duni


(Flamen könnt ihr mich ruhig, mir egal)


----------



## Skatero (22. Mai 2009)

Hide and Seek finde ich ziemlich gut.


----------



## Thip (22. Mai 2009)

Hey

Ich würde dir REC! empfehlen, is zwar nur aus einer camera perspektive, da man dort einem Kameramann und einer Reporterin bei ihrem Report über die Feuerwehr begleitet und es misteryöse Dinge in einem Haus geschehen...

MfG Thip


----------



## sTereoType (22. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Kommt zwar nicht im fernsehen Auf jeden fall solltes du dir mal
> 
> Land of the dead an kucken! und Dawn of the dead ! beides super Filme (halt Zombi filme
> 
> ...


dawn of the dead war sehr gut, land auf dead hingegen ist ein schlechteres "Puls"(stephen king). dürfte für dieses aber wohl model gestanden haben


----------



## Dennypocket (22. Mai 2009)

x


----------



## Duni (22. Mai 2009)

Dennypocket schrieb:


> Es gibt doch tatsächlich Leute, die lesen sich Beiträge durch, jedoch wollen sie weder helfen noch ihren Senf dazu geben.
> NEIN, sie wollen nur die Rechtschreibung kritisieren.
> 
> Starke Leistung, wirklich.
> ...



Und du machst was besseres? xD
Sieht für mich nicht so aus, außerdem, ich wollt mal für Aufklärung sorgen, weil es irgendwie alle mit K schreiben. Außerdem will ich eig. meinen Senf hinzugeben, mir fällt momentan aber kein guter Horrofilm ein, REC! z.B. ist imo sehr gut gelungen, auch wenn man nicht alles perfekt erkennen kann bei dem Film (zumindest ich nicht)

Duni


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (22. Mai 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> dawn of the dead war sehr gut, land auf dead hingegen ist ein schlechteres "Puls"(stephen king). dürfte für dieses aber wohl model gestanden haben



Ja es geht ich fand ich gut es gibt Schlechter 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber für schwache nerve ist der net! ^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

hab letzings mal ne Kritik zu nem Film gelesen in dem 2 Frauen gefangen und gequält werden eine entkommt und flüchtet in ein Haus und die Verbrecher ziehn sich in eine anderes haus in dem die Eltern des geflüchteten Mädchens wohnen die dann FÜRCHTERLICHE RACHE nehmen.
naja ka wie der Film hier >.<


----------



## Kono (shat) (25. Mai 2009)

hide and seek hab ich bis heute nicht verstanden..


spontan würde mir "the grudge" und "wrong turn" einfallen


----------



## -PuRity- (25. Mai 2009)

Ganz klarer Geheimtipp: Der verbotene Schlüssel

- Von Anfang bis Ende spannend und sehr intelligent gemacht
- Kein "A-Ha" Erlebnis am Ende sonder eher ein "Ach du scheiße!!!!! Wie krass ist das denn?!"-Erlebnis 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Passt auch perfekt zu deinen Kriterien. Einsames Haus, seltsame Bewohner, Mysteriöse Geschehnisse.


----------



## Kono (shat) (25. Mai 2009)

-PuRity- schrieb:


> Ganz klarer Geheimtipp: Der verbotene Schlüssel
> 
> - Von Anfang bis Ende spannend und sehr intelligent gemacht
> - Kein "A-Ha" Erlebnis am Ende sonder eher ein "Ach du scheiße!!!!! Wie krass ist das denn?!"-Erlebnis
> ...


jo, der ist auch gut


----------



## Gored (25. Mai 2009)

gute idee mit der verbotene schlüssel, was dir vielleicht noch gefallen könnte ist aber auch die neuauflage des texas chainsaw massacre von michael bay.


----------



## Konov (25. Mai 2009)

Zimmer 1408


----------



## Skatero (25. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> hide and seek hab ich bis heute nicht verstanden..


Das ist doch gerade gut an dem Film. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

Da gabs einen, den ich recht gelungen fand, dessen Name mir leider nicht einfällt. Er passt zwar nicht wirklich auf Deine Beschreibung, aber die Art wie er gedreht wurde fand ich vor allem recht interessant.
Der Film starte mit soner College-Abschluss-Party, auf der alle am feiern sind und einer dann ein Abschiedsvideo drehen soll. Daher sieht man auch immer wieder seine Kameraperspektive, statt die "normale" von aussen. Plötzlich gibt es ein gewaltiges Erdbeben und irgendwie weiss keiner so recht, was los ist. Als dann die Leute nach draussen fliehen sehen sie zerstörte Häuser, brennende Autos, Explosionen, etc und fliehende Menschenmassen. So richtig weiss man recht lange nicht wirklich wovor all diese Leute fliehen und woher die Erdbeben kommen. Einige Leute meinen, die Stadt werde angegriffen und sie seien im Krieg.


Spoiler



Irgendwann sieht man dann aber plötzlich die "Beine" eines gewaltigen Teils (Alien, Tier, wasauchimmer) und mit der Zeit werden das dann mehr Viecher


Im Grossen und Ganzen gehts darum, aus der Stadt zu fliehen. Hierbei sterben dann aber immer mehr Leute der Gruppe.

Das Interessante am Film ist eben wie gesagt, dass man nie so richtig weiss was überhaupt passiert (bzw erst zu einem viel späteren Zeitpunkt des Films) und sich daher in die Lage der Menschen rein versetzen kann.

Sollte jemand den Film kennen schreibt bitte den Namen hier rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (25. Mai 2009)

@ davatar: Hört sich ein bißchen nach Cloverfield an.

Einen Film hätte ich noch, der ziemlich gut zu den gesuchten Kriterien passt. Hat allerdings einen Haken. Den Film dürfte jeder schonmal gesehen haben.
Ich meine "The Shining".


----------



## LordofDemons (25. Mai 2009)

Cloverfield ist eher bescheiden dir wird echt schlecht beim gucken weil die kamera so brutal wackelt (soll ja n cooler effekt sein -.-)


edit: DAMN zu langsam!


----------



## Davatar (25. Mai 2009)

Ja genau Cloverfield wars:


Und jau ich fand den Wackeleffekt cool, respektive eigentlich eher "realistisch" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Camô (25. Mai 2009)

Martyrs. Wenn du den alleine schaust, ziehe ich meinen Hut vor dir.


----------



## Bankchar (26. Mai 2009)

> Martyrs



Kannte ich bis vorhin nicht, aber als ich das gelesen habe:



> Wenn du den alleine schaust, ziehe ich meinen Hut vor dir.



musste ich ihn einfach sehen. Und btw. du darfst deinen Hut auch vor mir ziehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wobei der Film schon sehr speziell ist.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Martyrs. Wenn du den alleine schaust, ziehe ich meinen Hut vor dir.



Hmm, das will ich doch mal überprüfen. Wehe du übertreibst maßlos ... ^^


----------



## picollo0071 (26. Mai 2009)

House of nine soll nicht schlecht sein.


Mfg Gabriel


----------



## Night falls (26. Mai 2009)

Martyrs find ich eher beschränkt empfehlenswert.
Ich würde ihn im oberen Mittelfeld ansiedeln vom Gesamtpaket her...
Die erste Hälfte ist grandios, aber meine Hoffnung auf eine gute Auflösung am Ende, um die zweite Hälfte zu rechtfertigen wurde nicht unbedingt erfüllt.
Alles in allem auf jeden Fall ein Film der zum Nachdenken anregt und sehr drastische Schauwerte liefert, aber zur reinen Unterhaltung nun wirklich nicht taugt.

Leichtere Kost sind da eher die anderen Filme aus dieser französischen neuen Horrorwelle aka:
-High Tension
-Frontiére(s)
-A l'interieur (inside)

Die sind zur Unterhaltung (von Fans der ersten Martyrhälfte) gut geeignet  und nicht sonderlich tiefgehend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da du aber nicht nach Splatter/Gore Filmen gefragt hast, sondern nach Gruselfilmen schreib ich dir einfach mal ein paar hin:

-Pulse (jap. original oder us. remake)
-The Grudge 1+2 (nicht der Orgasmus, aber bieten solide gruselkost)
-Mirrors (hab ich leider nicht komplett gesehen, aber schien mir durchaus brauchbar)
-Shutter (jap. original oder us. remake)


----------



## droidle (26. Mai 2009)

Dawn of a dead oder ein etwas lustigerer Shawn of a dead (Oder wie man die schreibt xD )


----------



## Davatar (26. Mai 2009)

Kein Horrorfilm, aber das Thema mysteriös triffts auch wäre noch Prestige:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Darin gehts um zwei konkurrierende Zauberer (im Stil von David Copperfield, also keine Fantasy-Magier), die sich gegenseitig übertreffen wollen. Dabei werden ihre Methoden und ihr Krieg untereinander immer persönlicher und direkter. Der Film ist wirklich mal was völlig Anderes, wie ich finde, auch wenn das Ende recht voraussehbar ist. Aber es ist dennoch sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (26. Mai 2009)

Hab ich Noch Vergessen zu sagen 28 Days later und 28 week's Later.

28 days= teil 1
28 weeks= teil 2


----------



## -PuRity- (26. Mai 2009)

PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC schrieb:


> Hab ich Noch Vergessen zu sagen 28 Days later und 28 week's Later.
> 
> 28 days= teil 1
> 28 weeks= teil 2



Ich verstehe nur bedingt wie ihr mit solchen Filmen oder "Dawn of the dead" ankommt, nachdem der TE gerade dieses Genre ausgeschlossen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kvick (26. Mai 2009)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> hab letzings mal ne Kritik zu nem Film gelesen in dem 2 Frauen gefangen und gequält werden eine entkommt und flüchtet in ein Haus und die Verbrecher ziehn sich in eine anderes haus in dem die Eltern des geflüchteten Mädchens wohnen die dann FÜRCHTERLICHE RACHE nehmen.
> naja ka wie der Film hier >.<





der Film heißt "The Last House on the Left"/"Das letzte Haus links" und läuft zurzeit in den Kinos.. Ist ein guter Film, aber an manchen Stellen ziemlich brutal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber trotzdem sehenswert


----------



## Galdos (26. Mai 2009)

Um mal etwas von den typischen Gruselszenarien wegzukommen (Häuser, Flucht etc.) würde ich mal "Event Horizon" vorschlagen.

Ist nicht der allerbeste Film, aber grundsolide, zwischendurch und am Ende jedoch relativ blutig (kommt aber auch auf die Version an). 

Im Film geht´s um ein Raumschiff, das mit einem neuartigen Antrieb ausgestattet wurde, bei dessen Test aber spurlos verschwand und Jahre später wieder auftaucht. Die Crew eines anderen Raumschiffs untersucht daraufhin das verschollen geglaubte Raumschiff...


Alternativ ein kurzer, sehr blutiger, unheimlich makaberer "Schocker" von youtube. Durchhalten lohnt sich, erst nach 3-4 Minuten geht´s "richtig" los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 :

Staplerfahrer Klaus



MfG
Galdos


----------



## Benrok (26. Mai 2009)

Galdos schrieb:


> Alternativ ein kurzer, sehr blutiger, unheimlich makaberer "Schocker" von youtube. Durchhalten lohnt sich, erst nach 3-4 Minuten geht´s "richtig" los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


naja der ist ja eher lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (26. Mai 2009)

Sind ja schöne Ideen hier ^^
Wollte dafür keinen neuen Thread aufmache, aber kennt wer auch so Art Horrorfilme wie der TE sucht, aber OHNE Blut. Folter usw, sondern einfach nur mysteriös und spannen?


Mein Tipp an dich: Könntest Cloverfield gucken, hab gehört der ist gut ^^


----------



## Scrätcher (26. Mai 2009)

Weniger ein Gruselfilm aber EXTREM gut!

Vidocq

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vidocq_(Film) (Achtung da wird gespoilert)

Schaut ihn euch an, ohne davor was drüber zu lesen und ratet mal wer der Täter ist. Ihr werdet am Ende garantiert überrascht sein!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Mai 2009)

Camô schrieb:


> Martyrs. Wenn du den alleine schaust, ziehe ich meinen Hut vor dir.



Du übertreibst ... maßlos.^^
Ganz ok der Film, das Bedrückende bringt er sehr gut rüber, aber das sollte normale Menschen nicht dazu bewegen, ihn nur in Gesellschaft zu schauen.
Ich hatte letztens irgend einen Film gesehen, keine Ahnung wie der nochmal hieß, aber bei dem gabs fiese Momente für den Zuschauer.^^
War aber auch Splatter ... sprich kein Film, der wirklich wertvolle "Kunst" ist, sondern nur was für primitive Gemüter, denen dabei einer abgeht. (Als Beispiel: Viele SAW-Fans, die immer "hua hammer" sagen ...)
Leute die von ihren Filmen mehr erwarten, werden über SAW nur müde lächeln und den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## Night falls (26. Mai 2009)

> Ich hatte letztens irgend einen Film gesehen, keine Ahnung wie der nochmal hieß, aber bei dem gabs fiese Momente für den Zuschauer.^^


Irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte um ihn zu identifizieren? Storyfetzen? Szenen? etc?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Anhaltspunkte um ihn zu identifizieren? Storyfetzen? Szenen? etc?



Ach, das war sowas typisches. Studenten die in den Urlaub fahren und dann läuft da so nen Massenmörder rum. Die fiesen Momente kamen auch eher dadurch zustande, dass man unbehagen spührt. Z.B. wenn jemandem die Zehen zertrümmert weden und man automatisch seine eigenen zusammen zieht.^^


----------



## Night falls (26. Mai 2009)

Hm... Klingt nach Hostel O:


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (26. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Hm... Klingt nach Hostel O:



Ne der ist es nicht. Auch nicht Teil zwei. Aber das Aua-Grfühl ist da das gleiche.^^


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2009)

Hallo, kann mir wer einen Horrorfilm empfehlen, der eher zum einstieg geignet ist?
Ich habe mir nie horror angeschaut und bin eigentlich eher nicht sehr mutig bei soetwas, also sollte es:

1) Nicht sehr "Hart" sein, dh keine xtausen leichen
2) eher spannung aufbauen als leute zerfetzen
3) ein happy end haben.
4) Kein Zombie oder Psychopaten-FIlm sein (wenns geht)

habt ihr irgendwelche tipps, und tipps wie man solche filme verarbeitet (geistig)?
danke


----------



## Greshnak (27. Mai 2009)

Das gleiche suche ich auch ^^ Halt nur spannend usw und ohen gemetzel.

Naja das verarbeiten....mit Pech kannst du sows gar nicht ab und kriegst Angstzustände usw, nur ich würde immer daran denken: ES IST EIN FILM UND SOWAS PASSIERT NUR IM FILM (geht am besten wenn es so ein "Monster greifen die Erde an"-Film ist.


----------



## Night falls (27. Mai 2009)

Sag mal ist das ein Witz oder was?
Wenn ja, ist es ein schlechter. Ich würde dir empfehlen in den Thread zu gucken den du hier nahezu 1 zu 1 kopiert hast:
>klick<

Wenn du Angst hast, du müsstest einen Film "verarbeiten" halt dich einfach von Horrorfilmen fern.


----------



## Deathstyle (27. Mai 2009)

Gerade die spannenden Filme sind die besonders gruseligen.
Die, welche 1000 Leichen zeigen und wo nur das Blut spritzt, sind entweder eigentlich splatter Filme oder eher lächerlich als gruselig.


----------



## Kronas (27. Mai 2009)

könntest dir mal SAW ansehen (möglichst mit dem ersten teil beginnen, die knüpfen aneinander an)
leichenberge sind nicht vorhanden, kaum momente wo man sich erschreckt (man sieht es meist schon vorraus und kann sich ein schadenfreudiges grinsen nicht verkneifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) 
gibt davon die teile 1-5 (wobei 5 noch nicht auf dvd ist soweit ich weiß)


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2009)

ok, werd ich mich mal bei freunden erkundigen (=


----------



## Kronas (27. Mai 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ok, werd ich mich mal bei freunden erkundigen (=


also ist der thread umsonst?


----------



## Night falls (27. Mai 2009)

> also ist der thread umsonst?


Der Thread war schon umsonst als er ihn eröffnete, obwohl der haargenau gleiche Thread noch immer auf Seite 1 dieses Forums ist.


----------



## Greshnak (27. Mai 2009)

Nein ich will das auch wissen ^^


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> also ist der thread umsonst?


Ich meinte ueber Saw


----------



## Kono (shat) (27. Mai 2009)

saw ist doch langweilig ohne ende
teil 1 + 2 gesehen, jedesmal bei eingeschlafen

aber wie oben schon jemand sagte, wenn du was verarbeiten musst, halt dich von horrorfilmen fern

ansonsten evtl die klassiker, wie friedhof der kuscheltiere, es, usw


----------



## PLEOMAX_Gamer_PC (27. Mai 2009)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Gerade die spannenden Filme sind die besonders gruseligen.
> Die, welche 1000 Leichen zeigen und wo nur das Blut spritzt, sind entweder eigentlich splatter Filme oder eher lächerlich als gruselig.



Wie so ich finde Z.b Land of the dead sehr Gruselig, wenn man sieht wie die zombis fleisch stücke aus einem arm beisen^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (27. Mai 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Hallo, kann mir wer einen Horrorfilm empfehlen, der eher zum einstieg geignet ist?
> Ich habe mir nie horror angeschaut und bin eigentlich eher nicht sehr mutig bei soetwas, also sollte es:
> 
> 1) Nicht sehr "Hart" sein, dh keine xtausen leichen
> ...


mir ist grade noch einer eingefallen
DER film für dich
"blair witch projekt"


----------



## Skatero (27. Mai 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ich meinte ueber Saw


Saw ist einfach ziemlich brutal.


----------



## dragon1 (27. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> mir ist grade noch einer eingefallen
> DER film für dich
> "blair witch projekt"


fsk 12, spannung und minimale anzahl von blutigen szenen, perfekt.


vielen dank


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2009)

siehe unten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (27. Mai 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> fsk 12, spannung und minimale anzahl von blutigen szenen, perfekt.
> 
> 
> vielen dank


dann licht aus, und dolby surround an   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klunker (27. Mai 2009)

so habs wieder rausgefunden. festplatte sei dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Death_Tunnel

Death Tunnel hieß der Film und ist vllt auch was für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hat mir vor  jahren nicht wirklich angst bereitet war aber doch unterhaltsam. bissel grusel und sowas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 FSK 16
 übrugens 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
lohnt sich. und ich freue mich schon auf drag me to hell, hoffe auf einen guten Horrorfilm. kinokarten sind schon reserviert^^


----------



## Lurock (27. Mai 2009)

Wenn du Filme mit Atmosphäre suchst:

Maniac!
Nekromantik 1+2

Die haben Atmosphäre... Wobei ich kaum glaube, dass du sowas wirklich suchst.


----------



## Gored (27. Mai 2009)

hmm ich hoff ich hab ihn nicht überlesen falls er schon genannt wurde :

The Devils Rejects.....genialer film


----------



## Philister (27. Mai 2009)

Saw 1 war wirklich gut, alles was danach gekommen ist, war nur noch stumpfer abklatsch und an den haaren herbeigezogene, 'überraschende' wendungen. kann ich übrigens nur bestätigen night falls, wer nach gore sucht sollte sich an die französischen filme wenden. das lustige dran ist, dass nicht wenige vom französischen staat im rahmen seines kulturengagements mitfinanziert werden.

wer sich mal eine ganz andere art des horrorfilms geben will, der sollte sich mal *begotten* reinziehn. wer die geduld! und freude an der interpretation von filmen mitbringt, dem kann ich das nur wärmstens empfehlen. ist schon etwas älter.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7973225371449473825 - der komplette film



> Merhige drehte diesen Gewaltakt von Film 1989, jedoch fühlt sich "Begotten" an, als käme er direkt aus einer mittelalterlichen Hölle, und wenige Bildfetzen hätten den Weg zu uns überlebt. Ein alptraumhafter Rausch, der anscheinend keine klare Geschichte oder Aussage vermitteln möchte, sondern einen frei auslegbaren, interpretierbaren Standpunkt einhält.





Spoiler



Düsternis bricht über den Bildschirm herab. Grobkörnige, zitterige Schwarzweiß-Bilder, so ursprünglich und erschreckend, wie irreal und verstörend. Schier abschreckend. Überall Schatten, überall Unklarheiten, nirgendwo Dialog. Dann sehen wir eine in Laken gehüllte Kreatur, die von den Credits als "God Killing Himself" identifiziert wird. Dieses Wesen erbricht seine Gedärme, und schneidet seinen Leib in einer quälend langen Einstellung auf. Aus dem kaum erkennbaren Mischmasch aus Blut, Fleisch und Gott entsteht eine zweite Kreatur, diesmal "Mother Earth", die, sich den Busen haltend, durch die verstörende Umgebung läuft. Nach ihrer Reise durch erschreckende Bildhintergründe entnimmt sie dem erigierten Geschlechtsorgan eines anderen Gottes den Samen und befruchtet sich selbst. Sie gebiert "Son of Earth - Flesh on Bone", der draußen in der Wüste von Nomaden-artigen Wesen gefoltert und zerstückelt wird.



http://www.mitternachtskino.de/begotten.htm


----------



## LordofDemons (27. Mai 2009)

verdammt das ist ein Traumthreat für BimmBamm >.<


----------



## Lurock (28. Mai 2009)

Gored schrieb:


> hmm ich hoff ich hab ihn nicht überlesen falls er schon genannt wurde :
> 
> The Devils Rejects.....genialer film


Nicht ganz so genial wie die Fortsetzung, aber auch sehenswert ist der erste Teil:
Haus der 1000 Leichen

Aber wohl nicht das, was der TE sucht.


----------



## Medmius (28. Mai 2009)

Falls du auf ein bisschen Komödie neben Horror stehst, empfehle ich dir Evil Dead oder zu deutsch Tanz der Teufel anzuschauen.
Oder Freddy vs Jason, falls du mal zwei Legenden geneneinander Kämpfen sehen willst.


----------



## Philister (28. Mai 2009)

braindead von peter jackson ist übrigens auch witzig ;-)


----------



## Medmius (28. Mai 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> braindead von peter jackson ist übrigens auch witzig ;-)



Wollte ich auch posten, ist aber leider nicht das, was der Threadersteller sucht^^  Braindead ist nur Comedy-Gemetzel mehr nicht^^


----------



## IronBoy (28. Mai 2009)

Am freitag kommt auf pro7 house of wax, hast was für tv

Was ich so empfehlen kann:
Saw
The Last House on the Left
Amityville Horror
Haus der Verdammten
Poltergeist
Psycho
Hellraiser


----------



## Kono (shat) (28. Mai 2009)

house of wax ist doch ein kinderfilm, die einzig "ekelhafte" szene ist, als er seinen kumpel, das wachs von der haut abziehen will, und die haut gleich mit abgeht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Night falls (28. Mai 2009)

> house of wax ist doch ein kinderfilm, die einzig "ekelhafte" szene ist, als er seinen kumpel, das wachs von der haut abziehen will, und die haut gleich mit abgeht rolleyes.gif


Und jetzt erinnern wir uns an das Thema des Threads, welches da lautet "Ich möchte einen Horrorfilm ohne viel Splatter" und nicht "Wer findet den blutigsten und grausamsten Film aller Zeiten?" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kono (shat) (28. Mai 2009)

jo, aber er/sie wollte zudem auch spannung etc, und in diesem film passiert einfach nichts


----------



## Night falls (28. Mai 2009)

Das stimmt natürlich - der Film ist der allerletzte Dreck!


----------



## Squarg (28. Mai 2009)

Also mein Tipp:

*Night of the Living Dead:* Dort aber das Original von George A. Romero. Der ist zwar Schwarz-Weiß aber du darfst ihn nicht mit der Einstellung anschauen "Ja hey der is S/W voll der *** etc." Wenn du dich einfach in die Personen reinversetzt hat der Film eine unglaublich fesselnde und bedrückende Atmosphäre. Ich hab den Film mit 7 Jahren angeschaut und konnte 2 Jahre nicht schlafen... Ps: Den gibts auch in der colorisierten Fassung wenn du unbedingt willst, aber das S/W gibt dem Film einen "extra gruseligen Touch" wie ich finde. War btw. auch der ERSTE seiner Art.

Ansonsten an moderen Filmen: 

*Silent Hill:* Sehr gute Atmosphäre, teilweise ziehmlich krank ^^
*The Shining:* Auch etwas älter, aber ebenfalls gut

mfG. Squarg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## marion9394 (28. Mai 2009)

Ich find *Constantine* recht gut, wobei das vielleicht nicht 100% Horrorfilm ist


----------



## Kono (shat) (28. Mai 2009)

Squarg schrieb:


> Also mein Tipp:
> 
> [
> *The Shining:* Auch etwas älter, aber ebenfalls gut
> ...


aber bitte das original mit jack nicholson. der abklatsch davon ist sooo übel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Squarg (28. Mai 2009)

Kono schrieb:


> aber bitte das original mit jack nicholson. der abklatsch davon ist sooo übel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja Remakes sind im Allgemeinen immer schlechter finde ich ^^


----------



## Rexo (28. Mai 2009)

_*Resident Evil is auch noch interesant find ich wobei der 3te teil ins blodsinige abdriftet*_


----------



## sympathisant (28. Mai 2009)

wenn du auf asiatische filme stehst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skyline930 (28. Mai 2009)

Atmosphäre, und wirklich "Horror"-Film (kein Splatterplatschplatschbluuuut-Film): Silent Hill!!
Ansonsten Resident Evil, sind zwar nicht sooooo gut, aber dennoch ganz gut zum gucken..


----------



## Philister (29. Mai 2009)

from dusk till dawn schon erwähnt worden? harmlos, aber kult!


----------



## Kono (shat) (29. Mai 2009)

Philister schrieb:


> from dusk till dawn schon erwähnt worden? harmlos, aber kult!


besorg dir aber die uncut version
kult, muss man gesehen haben, aber kein horrorfilm


----------



## WAR_FAN (29. Mai 2009)

So hier mal ne übersicht zu den freddy krueger filmen, zumindest die die ich gesehen hab



A Nightmare on the Elm Street 1 [8/10]
A Nightmare on the Elm Street 2 [6/10]
A Nightmare on the Elm Street 3 [10/10]
A Nightmare on the Elm Street 4 [2/10]
A Nightmare on the Elm Street 5 [?/10]
A Nightmare on the Elm Street 6 [?/10]
A Nightmare on the Elm Street 7 [?/10]
Freddy vs. Jason                        [9/10]


----------

